# need opinions on penn foster



## my3sons652 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am thinking about doing the penn foster dog grooming course and really need some opinions. I really wanted to go to the local school but I work full time and I honestly do not think I can get through the course. I would have to do 14 hour days for 7 months. Here is my situtation I built an addition off my house and have an area for a dog grooming salon. I have wanted to do dog grooming for many years and finally things are coming together. I have two dogs of my own a shitzhu and a lab. I've been practicing on them for years! Has anyone ever gone through Penn Foster? Please give me all the suggestions you can. I appreciate your time

Teresa


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have not gone through any 'formal' training aside from grooming seminars (I geuss that counts as formal), and hands on 'groomer to groomer' training; I basically apprenticed with a groomer that my mom has known for years. When I had started she didn't even need another groomer (I knew the basics, having worked with my mom for years already), but decided if I wanted to learn more, and refine skills that were already there, I could stay and bathe for my mom, and learn from her. Long story short...I wound up staying there for a few years full time, before going to college, working dogs part time...to now, which I am still grooming pretty much full time, and soaking up any 'new skills' I can along the way from other groomers, and books like "Notes from the Grooming Table". <- great book btw...a must have, especially if you are just starting. 

That said, I know nothing about the Penn program...but others might; some programs are great, but there is still nothing like getting incite from groomers who have years and years of experience...go to your local groom shops and see if you can hang out from time to time, in order to glean from them. That will also give you a 'hands on' experience into the world of dog grooming, before diving into it full force without knowing what all it entails!


----------



## italianscorpio1 (Jan 17, 2009)

oh my goodness! that place is a degree mill! there has only one person to ever pass that class out of everyone who has ever taken this course. here, this place is better, this lady on craigslist forums told me about this site, and she said she got a job right after she was done with this course. www.groomingschool.com 
im am going to be taking this class in the summer, due to the fact i go to school fulltime and i work 2 jobs, well trying to get two jobs, im in the process of getting them anyways lol


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

my3sons652 said:


> I am thinking about doing the penn foster dog grooming course and really need some opinions. I really wanted to go to the local school but I work full time and I honestly do not think I can get through the course. I would have to do 14 hour days for 7 months. Here is my situtation I built an addition off my house and have an area for a dog grooming salon. I have wanted to do dog grooming for many years and finally things are coming together. I have two dogs of my own a shitzhu and a lab. I've been practicing on them for years! Has anyone ever gone through Penn Foster? Please give me all the suggestions you can. I appreciate your time
> 
> Teresa


Well, this is something I feel strongly about, so please don't take it personally. Pet grooming is NOT something that can be learned online or thru a mail course. You can learn some of the aspects of it, but not nearly enough to be out there working on people's beloved pets with sharp objects. Unfortunately, the grooming industry is not regulated at this time, and anyone can hang up a sign and take in dogs. Then we wonder why we hear the horror stories about pets dying, being injured, or just terrible haircuts. And those stories affect ALL of us groomers, even the good ones. It is why we aren't looked at as "professionals." If you truly want to learn to groom, please do it the right way. Learn from an accredited grooming school, hands on, or apprentice under a seasoned groomer, so you can be proud of your school and your work. If you wanted to be a hairstylist, a plumber, an electrician, etc. you would have to, but, again, grooming isn't regulated. Go to grooming trade shows/seminars near you, learn all you can and make sure its something you really want to do. If it is, please take the best steps toward a career in grooming to ensure the safety and the quality of the haircuts of the pets that will be put in your care.


----------

